# Solar power to the rescue.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Solar panels empower indigenous people in Canada's north
https://news.yahoo.com/solar-panels-empower-indigenous-people-canadas-north-060814941.html
I`m even thinking about solar power or at least a small system for my fridge and small appliances.


----------

